# How soon after pregnancy did you start exercising?



## Administrator (Apr 8, 2014)

> "One of the most common questions I get about self-care in the early postpartum period is about how soon exercising can resume. For some, it's about the exercise itself but for the vast majority, it is about being unhappy with the new shape of their body and wishing it looked different - more like it did 'before.'" *How to Safely Exercise After Pregnancy*


How soon after pregnancy did you start exercising?


----------

